# Innokin iSub Tank



## Rob Fisher (4/4/15)

Another Sub Tank in the line up!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (6/4/15)

Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Rafique (6/4/15)

Now that looks classy


----------



## Daniel (6/4/15)

pwetty vewy pwetty indeed , wonder if only the pwopwiety coils will wowk in it...


----------

